# Problema de amplificador TDA2030+chip sonido



## gonzalostx (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola amigos, este es mi primer post y quiero ver si me pueden ayudar con esto.

Arme un amplificador de 18W con un TDA2030, de esos que vienen "listos para soldar". Lo estoy alimentando con una bateria de 12v 5a, lo voy a usar para tener sonido en un equipo portatil por eso necesito que sea usable con bateria de 12v.
Para reproducir los sonidos que necesito compre una tarjeta que vienen los sonidos cargados, esta usa 2 pilas AA para funcionar, pero no da para ponerle directo un parlante sino que debe ser con amplificador. 
El problema que tengo es que al conectarle el amplificador este reproduce los sonidos bastante mal, como que se satura el parlante. Estoy usando un parlante de 8ohm (como decia el manual del ampli) y dice 120W max, aparte que se calienta mucho el amplificador.
Hace un tiempo use el amplificador en un camion porque no tenia radio, y se escuchaba espectacular, sin ningun problema no se calentaba ni nada. De hecho he probado el ampli con otras cosas y funciona bien no se calienta ni nada. 
Sin embargo al conectarle esta tajeta con los sonidos aparte que se escucha mal, tiene un hum. La tarjeta la he probado en otros equipos de sonido y se escucha excelente.
Entonces nose que podria estar fallando. Me he preguntado si necesito un control de tonos, pero no se que mas probar.
Les dejo unas fotos del ampli, la tarjeta y la bateria, para ver si me pueden ayudar.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 16, 2013)

El circuito del amplificador esta diseñado para fuente unica y no partida?. El chip de sonido tiene salida en clase d?. Podrias publicar una foto del lado de las pistas.


----------



## gonzalostx (Mar 19, 2013)

Estimado, me hablas en chino mandarin jajaja... realmente no tengo idea de lo que me preguntas. te dejo unas imagenes.
La unica diferencia es que los diodos son 1n4007 y no 1n4001 como dice el esquema.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 20, 2013)

¿Te pasa también cuando está el volumen bajo?
El módulo (chip de sonido), ¿tiene control de volumen?


----------



## gonzalostx (Mar 20, 2013)

DJ T3 dijo:


> ¿Te pasa también cuando está el volumen bajo?
> El módulo (chip de sonido), ¿tiene control de volumen?



Hola, no me pasa con el volumen bajo, sino mas bien de como la mitad hacia arriba del volumen.
El modulo no tiene control de volumen, solo la salida a parlante (o amplificador), la entrada de 3v, y la entrada de control para los sonidos a utilizar (que son 10, para activarlos con switch o pulsador)
saludos.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Mar 20, 2013)

La batería está bien cargada? Proba alimentar el amplificador con una fuente común y fijate si te mete los mismos ruidos.

Saludos


----------

